# Caprica cancelled



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

While the pilot was better than I thought, I gave up on it about 3 episodes in. Here's hoping the new spinoff Blood & Chrome is better.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/blogs/live-feed/syfy-cancels-caprica-32943


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Bummer I really like Caprica the pace is tedious but I thought it was a good show. Sorry to see it end and that SYFY is going hold off on the final 5 episodes till 2011


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Disappointed, but not surprised. While I really liked it, I think it was too "deep" to appeal to the masses.


----------



## Codfishjoe (Sep 3, 2010)

indiana are you REALLY Harrison Ford? awesome


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

It seem to be going everywhere and nowhere at the same time. In other words, a terrible plot.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

You knew it was coming.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It was in trouble from day one; I started watching the pilot and just got so bored with it I turned it off 30 minutes in.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Too slow going nowhere !


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The girls got stuck in Cap City which being VR has no real consequences, so who cares? At least they get to wear fetishy outfits, but aren't they like 15??? Can I get pinched for watching this??? The Taurons were just Mafia. The scientist is this whiney jerk punk. Everybody's just mean, selfish, violent and ugly as people. Who are we supposed to like, exactly? And the religions are so complicated you have no idea who's on whose side. There seems no goal or point to the story except to slavishly set up BSG. Polly Walker seems lost in this sadistic soup. Next!


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree !


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I am disappointed they didn't give it a short second season to create a tie in to Blood & Chrome.

I don't suppose they found a way to do it on an AMC-level budget, so I understand why Syfy is dropping it with a rating last week of 0.718 million viewers and 0.3/1 in the demo.

Problem is "Stargate Universe" is pulled 0.974 million viewers and 0.4/1 in the demo. And "Sanctuary" is no powerhouse at 1.380 million viewers and 0.4/1 in the demo.

I'd hint to Syfy that a SciFriday primetime lineup of "Stargate Universe", "Caprica" and "Sanctuary" might be the only way to draw an audience for scripted shows of this nature, but that is a stupid idea of the old channel SciFi.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I wonder if they will be able to rework the final episodes to finish the story?

I think the show is getting a little better now but the beginning was pretty dull.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

After this last episode I am not surprised. I do not want that much drama in my Sci Fi.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Well it's one of three shows i'm currently watching on Syfy w/out much enthusiasm. Caprica, Stargate SGU and Sanctuary are all ok but I don't think i'd miss any of them too badly. Considering i'm always having trouble keeping up with what's recorded on my DVR anyway, Caprica being canceled just leaves me a little more space at the end of the hard drive.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

You get the feeling the writers started phoning it in at some point. The girls are now completely disconnected from the story off in VR La La Land. The whole religion deal is just Al Qaeda stuff. The presentation of the Tauron thugs is flat and oddly stereotyping. Like a bad Mafia movie.

And I hate all the characters. No one has any redeeming social values. Game over. I'm taking off my holoband and dropping it in the garbage disposal.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

klang said:


> I wonder if they will be able to rework the final episodes* to finish the story?*
> 
> I think the show is getting a little better now but the beginning was pretty dull.


Finish the story?

I don't even know what story they're trying to tell now.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

After reading all the "what story" and "going everywhere and nowhere" posts, I'm glad I gave up on it when I did.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Too bad, I actually think I see a bit of an arch after this weeks show. I am not one that keeps up with all the intricacies of a show. I know I didn't follow nearly everything in Lost for example, but I found Caprica pretty easy to follow. I think it had the chance to make rewatching BSG even better after seeing some background on people like Adama. 

FWIW I gave up on Sanctuary after last season and I watched this weeks SGU in about 20 minutes skipping all the dream crap. Caprica is definitely my favorite of the 3 and I was a hater when it was first announced.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Not Surprised.
Good Actors working terrible scripts, the story just lags and lags.

What I find interesting is SyFy holding the last 5 episodes till 2011 ??!!! WTF

I watch the show every week and now that I hear it's cancelled I am not even sure I want to watch this weeks episode thats recorded on my DVR! Why do they think people will want to invest time in 2011 on a series thats been dead for months??


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> Not Surprised.
> Good Actors working terrible scripts, the story just lags and lags.
> 
> What I find interesting is SyFy holding the last 5 episodes till 2011 ??!!! WTF
> ...


Maybe they are planning a graceful segway into blood and chrome


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Drucifer said:


> Finish the story?
> 
> I don't even know what story they're trying to tell now.


Finally got to this weeks episode today. Clear as mud still. :lol:

I do hope they at least explain how the future 'skin jobs' end up being monotheistic.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

dreadlk said:


> Not Surprised.
> Good Actors working terrible scripts, the story just lags and lags.
> 
> *What I find interesting is SyFy holding the last 5 episodes till 2011 ??!!! WTF*
> ...


At my age, I don't think I'll waste five hours of my life.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

From BSG we know the original 5 have already been around a long time and are monotheistic. There could have been some great tie ins with Clarice's Cult over that. I was also looking forward to the Toron's or someone else using the Cylons as foot soldiers in the future now that it has been established they can be.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> From BSG we know the original 5 have already been around a long time and are monotheistic...


Yes, but they are YEARS away, in their non-faster-than-light space ship, and have no influence on this story at all.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Did they not show caprica on tuesday or did my dvr miss it. I thought they were going to show one on 11/2 and save the last 5 episodes for next year.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

cj9788 said:


> Did they not show caprica on tuesday or did my dvr miss it. I thought they were going to show one on 11/2 and save the last 5 episodes for next year.


Nope.. it was yanked immediately with the announcement. It just took a few days for the EPGs to catch up with that decision.

Meanwhile, word is that Universal hasn't changed the December release date for 1.5 on DVD... so probably the DVDs will be here in time for Christmas and still no official word on when they will air on TV


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

So weird seeing Eric Stoltz as a nice young guy in the 1994 "Little Women" last night after Caprica.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

I loved stoltz in pulp fiction, he played the drug dealer true to form. Not that i would know anything about that.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Rather odd, they are going to show all five remaining episodes on Tuesday January 4th. Link


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Yep, that is an usual shutdown, but I like it.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Heads up, the final 5 episodes will be on Tuesday, January 4th. At this point the guide info on my receiver is incorrectly showing them as repeats.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

klang said:


> Heads up, the final 5 episodes will be on Tuesday, January 4th. At this point the guide info on my receiver is incorrectly showing them as repeats.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

klang said:


> Heads up, the final 5 episodes will be on Tuesday, January 4th. At this point the guide info on my receiver is incorrectly showing them as repeats.


Mine is showing the same thing...so I had to overr ride them!


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Bump. Guide info is still hosed.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

But why watch five hours of something that's going to live you hanging?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Drucifer said:


> But why watch five hours of something that's going to live you hanging?


It won't be high on my priority list to watch, but it wasn't anyway. I'll get to it eventually. It's possible they may have massaged the end somehow after the cancellation, I haven't bothered to try to find out.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

So they are burning all 5 on Tuesday? Shows them starting at 6pm EST ep 16 original air date 11-2-10.

Kind of a middle finger to everyone involved but at least they are showing them I guess. I think that is the same night V returns and many other shows, gonna have to do some DVR wrangling.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Fortunately the NCIS shows are still on repeat or pre-empted... so I can DVR some other shows and watch the Caprica marathon tonight.

I agree it is a crappy thing that they held back these episodes to burn them off in one day months later.

Cancelling the show is their prerogative... and with poor ratings, I get why... but I continue to say that it made no sense to pull the show from the lineup when they had nothing else to air there.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

I for one liked this show (which is why it has been cancled  ) I was hopeing to see the full story of how the cylons evovled and the story of the First 5 from the caprica perspective. Too bad for me.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

cj9788 said:


> I for one liked this show (which is why it has been cancled  ) I was hopeing to see the full story of how the cylons evovled and the story of the First 5 from the caprica perspective. Too bad for me.


Yeah, that was my hope. And had they focused on that with side stories they might have made it.

While I didn't mind all the angst-filled drama for six of the characters, the creators don't do soaps very well.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm recording, but this one case, I'll listen to any spoilers.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Watching the last few minutes now and WOW. Cylons are kicking ass.

I see they also bought a few more years in the time line with Bill Adama.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Just watching the third episode and Doc Cottle got mentioned, he was an attending doctor at the er when the former gdd agent got shot.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

It's a shame that it got the axe.

They must have had some time & money stashed away for the final 2 minutes. Wrapped things up a bit rushed, but well.

It does seem to set up nicely for Blood & Chrome. Hopefully, more action and things getting blown to bits will pull in better ratings.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

It looks like Zoe is going to be the first "skin job" (her words) I am watching the last one now.



WOW! what an ending! Too bad this show got the ax.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Greystone's must keep the skinjob tech a secret, IIRC they are not known in BSG for a little while.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Speculation ...

So are the Greystones 2 of the original 5? They make their own bodies to live forever in and end up being Tye and his wife?

Then, who is Zoe? Which of the first 5 is she?

What happened to Tammara?

Or ... is this NOT the first time!? Mabye the Greystones are already Cylons from a previous time and Zoe is Number 6! Mr Greystone ends up joining the military and becomes Col Tye.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

So where's the promotion for the new series that this is supposed to set up? I fully expected after the last ep for there to be this giant promo for the upcoming BG/universe series, but....nada. El Zilcho.


----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> So where's the promotion for the new series that this is supposed to set up? I fully expected after the last ep for there to be this giant promo for the upcoming BG/universe series, but....nada. El Zilcho.


up here in Canada the show was played with no delay in between. The end of the last ep they showed "on the next season of caprica" haha, fully knowing it was already cancelled.

no mention of the new show tho.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I thought the whole point of holding back these shows for months, then dumping them out en masse now was supposed to set up this new prequel show. Where is it?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> I thought the whole point of holding back these shows for months, then dumping them out en masse now was supposed to set up this new prequel show. Where is it?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battlestar_Galactica:_Blood_&_Chrome

It was greenlit in late October 2010. So I'd have to guess that its still in preproduction or maybe early filming at this point.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Finally got around to watching the end last night. I appreciate they thought ahead and had the last few minutes available in case the show wasn't renewed. Much better then an unresolved cliffhanger. 

As others have said, the show was getting more interesting.....


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Maruuk said:


> I thought the whole point of holding back these shows for months, then dumping them out en masse now was supposed to set up this new prequel show. Where is it?


Not really any connection. They held the shows because they decided to cancel... and somehow thought it better to just run them all in one day rather than keep airing them at the normal time for a few more weeks.

It had very little to do with the next series.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Just keep in mind that Syfy is owned by NBCU where no one seems to know what they're doing right now.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

You got that right. Dumping these shows into a broadcast landfill like they did was insulting to the fans and the show's creators. 

I wonder if this had something to do with the fact that show was touching directly on religious notions that could offend superstitious, delusional believers in magic space gods. So the execs said "Just dump em someplace and be done with em. We don't want any attention paid to them, but we're contractually obligated to run em."

If the Kennedys can kill the series about them, space god folks can cripple a show like this easy.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I think the answer is more simple then that, the ratings stunk.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Right ... because all SciFi channel shows have such great ratings! That is BS, plain and simple! If they had replaced it with good SciFi, then I would agree that it was ratings related. We all know what replaced it. And that tells the whole story on it's own. SyFy is being killed by the network. A couple more years and it will be another MTV.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Everything is about ratings, but really dumb decisions are made all the time by the "experts" at the broadcast networks.

I'm not sure what all has gone into the decisions about program scheduling at Syfy. It is very clear that they killed the SciFriday promotion during the broadcast network "season". Sure, they were still showing new episodes of "Sanctuary" on Friday and are now showing "Merlin" and they get decent ratings for Syfy shows by the time one takes into account the reshowings that follow and DVR numbers.

Yes, they did successfully air "Eureka" on Tuesdays. Of course, it premiered on July 18, 2006, which is in the middle of Summer, back in 2006 before the broadcast networks began to seriously program for the Summer. And they did successfully air "Warehouse 13" on a Tuesday in the Summer. The series premiere was Syfy's third largest debut to date, garnering 3.5 million viewers. It also has a near 50% female viewership. The first six episodes were all among the top 10 highest rated series episodes on Syfy. Episode 6, "Burnout", drew 4.4 million viewers, setting the record for Syfy's highest rated show.

So, using a logic only a science fiction network programmer could use, the first season of "Caprica" ran Fridays beginning January 22, 2010 but then went on hiatus and came back on Tuesdays, beginning October 5, 2010, following "Stargate Universe" which they also canceled though they say they'll air the remaining episodes "in the spring of 2011."

Again, using the same logic, "Stargate Universe" initially aired on Fridays but was relocated to a fall weekday against the broadcast networks.

So why did Syfy start trying to compete against the Monday through Thursday big leagues with their scripted shows which are always more expensive than the "reality" type show? What one has to look at is that BBCA by choice runs new episodes of "Primeval" on Saturday which is their solution to competing in the broadcast network fall/winter season. 

I thought SciFriday was genius. And Summer shows were great. But if this was a case of NBCU trying to get a few more viewers in Fall/Winter because of NBC's decline, it was a disaster of the 1st order.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've long argued that networks don't know what they are doing with new shows these days.

I've long felt that no new show should be bought/started unless they plan to make a whole season (6/13/20 episodes) and air all of those on a consistent schedule.

Buy a show, order a specific number of episodes, and let the people make those episodes, then air them.

IF the ratings for the whole season do not trend well... then don't order more. IF they do trend well, then lather-rinse-repeat for the next season.

What I really hate are serial shows that are ordered, then canceled or tinkered with mid-season. Not only does that not help the show, but the viewers who did find/like it are cheated out of a proper resolution.

Cancel the show if it doesn't do well... but only order what you will air, and air what you ordered. The showrunners will also (by virtue of that) be forced into a story arc that resolves in the ordered-amount of episodes. Doors can be left open for more stories and another season... but viewers are not left hanging if the show is one-and-done.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I real feel that they stuff their noses so far into the metrics they get from bean counters about ad space and viewership numbers, etc....they don't even really pay attention to if any of it makes any sense at all...so its not about good tv at all, its about what do the numbers say we can charge for our advertising spots...


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Musical chairs when I was much younger was a more deadly game. E.g _Star Trek_. But today with almost everyone into SciFi having a DVR, a show can be aired anywhere and its fans will see it. But a shows ads, pays for the show. And currently the only way to rate a show and its ad value is with the out-dated Nelson ratings.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

A little treat for fans of Caprica's Zoe:


----------

